# New OPI and China Glaze collections for spring 2010



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

There will be two great new nailpolish collections for spring 2010:

OPI Alice In Wonderland

Polish Pixie: OPI Alice in Wonderland

China Glaze Wizard of Ooh Ahz Returns

Body and Soul: Color Wheel of China Glaze Wizard of Ooh Ahz Returns

What do you think?


----------



## SuSana (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooooh I want the glitters from Alice & the purple from Wizard!  Thanks for posting those links.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

the blue glitter alice one is amazing!!! and i'm loving the purple and pink wizzard of oz ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for the info links!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links! I'm not too impressed with the colours... I was hoping for some greens >_<
Though, I might get Ruby Red Pumps from the CG collection for my mum =)


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks! too much red for spring but i like the glitter


----------



## Sass (Nov 9, 2009)

Absolutely Alice looks really cool. Totally my style so I might want to get that one.  And again...blue...so that blue from CG looks very nice too.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 9, 2009)

All that interests me is Mad as a Hatter 





 It's very pretty!! Just curious how is goes on the nails.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 9, 2009)

Will probably get the blue from Alice and a couple of colors from the Ooh-Ahz!


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 9, 2009)

thhanks for the post - nothing jumped out at  me yet but id like to see them in person


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 18, 2009)

I just stumbled upon something so exciting, that I can't keep my hands still:

Polish Pixie: OPI Winter 2009/2010 Hong Kong

I'm DYING for that green!!!!!!!! Here's a close up look on the green "Jade is the New Black" along with some wedding gowns.. (I know, a bit weird but anyway...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Ring Bearer :: Planning ::

The minute these are out on Trans Design, I'll be UPS'ing them overnight to Turkey, even though I might hand over my salary for the month.. I don't CARE!!!!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 18, 2009)

I want Jade is the New Black too! It looks so pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

ok that colour is awesome!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_





I just stumbled upon something so exciting, that I can't keep my hands still:

Polish Pixie: OPI Winter 2009/2010 Hong Kong

I'm DYING for that green!!!!!!!! Here's a close up look on the green "Jade is the New Black" along with some wedding gowns.. (I know, a bit weird but anyway...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Ring Bearer :: Planning ::

The minute these are out on Trans Design, I'll be UPS'ing them overnight to Turkey, even though I might hand over my salary for the month.. I don't CARE!!!!!!!_

 
Wow!!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I want Jade is the New Black too! It looks so pretty!_


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 19, 2009)

they all look so pretty! spring and summer collections are always my favorite!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_they all look so pretty! spring and summer collections are always my favorite!_

 
me too! as much as i like dark vampy nails for winter and fall, you can't beat fun brights in summer and spring!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 20, 2009)

Ladies and gents I believe I have found one other Spring collection that's gonna leave us in pain until it comes out in mid February (at least that's when I think it'll come out..) Once again it comes by way of Polish Pixie:

Polish Pixie: China Glaze Spring 2010 Up and Away

Oh and here's another blog - Daisy Beauty - with bigger pics - also with pics of some polishes in the bottle..

China Glaze Up and Away - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com

First of all I think the promo pic is soo cute! The idea of watching Pixar's UP while doing a fun multicolor manicure with these babies is all I can think of right now! Also there are at least 2 greens with one possible green leaning teal.. If these turn out to be cremes/jellies, I think it will rock my world!

So what do you think ladies? What are your lemmings? I can tell you now that those greens will be mine for sure!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2009)

lemon fizz looks awesome!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 21, 2009)

From Up Up and Away; I am definetely getting Re-fresh Mint and maybe Four-Leaf Clover! Companies are coming out with really pretty collections; I don't know if my wallet can take it!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2009)

I want 3 n/p from OPI Hong Kong and 5 n/p from China Glaze Up & Away!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I want 3 n/p from OPI Hong Kong and 5 n/p from China Glaze Up & Away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I have my eye set on 3 OPI Hong Kong colors (the blue, the green and the magenta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and about 7 China Glaze ones - the greens (duh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the 2 yellows, the peach one and the grape - I might have to see swatch comparisons for that one but anyway..

I really can't wait!! We have some sunshine today and I'm kinda sad that I don't rock a manicure with that sunny yellow & a bit of minty greenness..


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone know when the OPI Alice in Wonderland collection and the CG Wizards of Ooh Ahz collection will come out?


----------



## ruthless (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meemsoes* 

 
_thhanks for the post - nothing jumped out at  me yet but id like to see them in person_

 
Agreed, at least for china glaze. Seeing them swatched there is nothing that I HAVE to have


----------



## Susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Does anyone know when the OPI Alice in Wonderland collection and the CG Wizards of Ooh Ahz collection will come out?_

 
I think February or March 2010.


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Does anyone know when the OPI Alice in Wonderland collection and the CG Wizards of Ooh Ahz collection will come out?_

 
CG Wizard of Ooh Ahz is out already I think.. You can find it on e-tailers such as Trans Design or 8ty8 beauty.

EDIT: Everyone, China Glaze is twittering about the new Up & Away colors. Apparently they are all cremes (YUMMMMMMMYYY!!!) Here's the gorgeous turquoise "Flyin' High":

http://twitpic.com/qnzj3

Heli-Yum: http://twitpic.com/qnrp5

Something Sweet: http://twitpic.com/qnm4b

Four Leaf Clover: http://twitpic.com/qnkos

Grape Pop: http://twitpic.com/qnifz


----------



## trincess (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_





I just stumbled upon something so exciting, that I can't keep my hands still:

Polish Pixie: OPI Winter 2009/2010 Hong Kong

I'm DYING for that green!!!!!!!! Here's a close up look on the green "Jade is the New Black" along with some wedding gowns.. (I know, a bit weird but anyway...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Ring Bearer :: Planning ::

The minute these are out on Trans Design, I'll be UPS'ing them overnight to Turkey, even though I might hand over my salary for the month.. I don't CARE!!!!!!!_

 
Don't ups them, use priority mail, they provide a tracking number, and is cheaper... I've done that a numerous times, they all arrived safely!


----------



## trincess (Nov 23, 2009)

I want almost all of Up&Away collection, could maybe skip on Heli-Yum or one of the darker greens, because I have Turned Up Turquoise, Shower Together and Custom Kicks, can't see from the swatches if they're too close. And Heli-Yum looks like Sneaker head, which I already have. The ones I'd surely get are Grape Pop, Re-Fresh Mint, Something Sweet, Light As Air, Lemon Fizz, Sugar High, Peachy Keen, High Hopes, Happy Go Lucky and one of the darker greens, depending on which of them is too close to my greens. If Heli-Yum is more blue toned, I'd order the whole collection.
From the OPI Hong Kong Collection, I'd like to have Panda-monium Pink or Lucky Lucky Lavender, Jade Is The New Black, Suzi Says Feng Shui and maybe one more after seeing the swatches.
Soo excited for this spring!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow!  I want so many of these colors!!  Can't wait for these to be released!!


----------



## XxXxX (Nov 23, 2009)

Lemon Fizz is looking GREAT right now!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2009)

ooohh i can't wait for the up and away collection!


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 24, 2009)

A quick addition to yesterday's post:

China Glaze Nail Lacquer's Photos - Up and Away - Spring 2010 | Facebook

Here are the 5 color swatches from China Glaze's Facebook page - I think these were taken under a different light than the ones on twitpic, so they look cooler, but it may give you a new perspective on the color.

Apparently Up & Away will be out on sale domestically on 01/01/2010 so we won't wait for much longer - only another month and a week  

OPI Hong Kong collection on the other hand will be out on 02/03/2010, so that's only 2 months and a week away... Mark your calendars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Here are more swatches from Up & Away - And China Glaze twitter page is saying that the polishes will start shipping at the end of December! YAY!!!

Re-Fresh Mint: Re-Fresh Mint from "Up and Away". This is such a pretty, pale... on Twitpic











 (Am I right to think this is the long awaited mint green from China Glaze? And that it's very possibly a dupe for Groovy Green?)

Happy Go Lucky: Happy Go Lucky from "Up and Away". A vibrant and extremely fu... on Twitpic

Light As Air: Light As Air from "Up and Away". It looks a little pink in th... on Twitpic


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2009)

I want Something Sweet and Grape Pop from Up and Away. I like Four Leaf Clover too but it reminds me too much of Custom Kicks


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxXxX* 

 
_Lemon Fizz is looking GREAT right now!!_


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_A quick addition to yesterday's post:

China Glaze Nail Lacquer's Photos - Up and Away - Spring 2010 | Facebook

Here are the 5 color swatches from China Glaze's Facebook page - I think these were taken under a different light than the ones on twitpic, so they look cooler, but it may give you a new perspective on the color.

Apparently Up & Away will be out on sale domestically on 01/01/2010 so we won't wait for much longer - only another month and a week  

OPI Hong Kong collection on the other hand will be out on 02/03/2010, so that's only 2 months and a week away... Mark your calendars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 25, 2009)

Here are 2 new additions to China Glaze's Up & Away color swatches:

Peachy-Keen: Peachy Keen from "Up and Away"! Definitely peachy...and remin... on Twitpic 

Sugar High: Sugar High from "Up and Away"! Adorable pink...makes me want ... on Twitpic

I have a feeling I will edit this post soon, so keep watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello everyone!

China Glaze tweeted about one other Up & Away color and I think we've all been waiting to see this one:

Lemon Fizz: CG Lemon Fizz from "Up and Away"! Light yellow, very fun! on Twitpic

Well I'm LOVING it and I'm not really a big pastel yellow gal. Make sure you check out the facebook album too since sometimes the pics there differ from the ones posted on twitter.

Here's the link again:

China Glaze Nail Lacquer's Photos - Up and Away - Spring 2010 | Facebook

and it seems they've posted the last color there too. It is High Hopes and I have a feeling I'll be editing this post soon to link the twitter pic as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


EDIT: Here it is - I was only off by one minute - 1!!!

High Hopes: http://twitpic.com/rr5iy

I love the facebook picture but the twitter picture seems redder than my liking.. Still gorgeous though...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the yellow as it's a pastel and that's the only kinda yellow I can wear (I cannot do bright or mustardy yellow). I have a pastel yellow from OPI though  so I'm gonna need to compare them before buying


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

China Glaze Up & Away Collection for Spring 2010


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2009)

the lemon one and peachy one for me please! so beautiful!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

I want

*Grape Pop *Bright plum*
Light As Air* Periwinkle*
Flyin’ High* Teal*
Four Leaf Clover* Kelly green*
Re-Fresh Mint* Spearmint


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the lemon one and peachy one for me please! so beautiful!_

 
I have never met a peach that looked good on my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have no idea why


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_

Four Leaf Clover: Four Leaf Clover from "Up and Away". The camera was NOT able ... on Twitpic
_

 
This is amazing! Awesome!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm going to be all over these CG polishes. I love a creme finish so I'm going to grab what I can.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have never met a peach that looked good on my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have no idea why_


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have never met a peach that looked good on my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have no idea why_

 
i have never tried peach polish so this will be my first


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have never tried peach polish so this will be my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine tooo!! And for some reason I have a feeling I'm gonna like it a lot!! Maybe because it's a creme and China Glaze


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
I honestly wonder why that is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I like peach but peach hates me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have never tried peach polish so this will be my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah u wanna be careful. I keep telling myself I'll find a peach that works on me.... but 20 peach polishes given away to others later and I'm now convinced that peach is not suited to my skintone.


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 3, 2009)

Ladies brace yourselves: Daisy beauty has the close up shots of the OPI Hong Kong collection. I think she took them at a launch party in Sweden. Damn those lucky Swedes!!!

Here they are, and I think we will have some extra lemmings - these look nothing like the promo pics.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI Hong Kong flaskbilder - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 3, 2009)

She posted a few swatches too: OPI Hong Kong releasefest på Berns - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_
yeah u wanna be careful. I keep telling myself I'll find a peach that works on me.... but 20 peach polishes given away to others later and I'm now convinced that peach is not suited to my skintone._


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Ladies brace yourselves: Daisy beauty has the close up shots of the OPI Hong Kong collection. I think she took them at a launch party in Sweden. Damn those lucky Swedes!!!

Here they are, and I think we will have some extra lemmings - these look nothing like the promo pics.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI Hong Kong flaskbilder - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_She posted a few swatches too: OPI Hong Kong releasefest på Berns - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com_

 









I am more excited about the new China Glaze and OPI collections than about upcoming MAC collections at the moment!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







THANK YOU for keeping us updated!!


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








I am more excited about the new China Glaze and OPI collections than about upcoming MAC collections at the moment!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







THANK YOU for keeping us updated!!_

 





ME TOOO!!! I'm totally going nuts waiting for these nail polishes to come out but Love Lace / Warm & Cozy / All Ages, All Colors etc. do little to tingle the "retail therapy" center in my brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadn't seen the swatches when I checked out her blog! OMG!! Those look AMAZING! Jade is the new Black, Suzi says Feng Shui and Hot & Spicy are going to be mine!!! miiinee!!! MIIINEEE!!! *evil laughter*


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ohh damn those OPI polishes are winning my heart! I just had to look in this thread lol


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_





ME TOOO!!! I'm totally going nuts waiting for these nail polishes to come out but Love Lace / Warm & Cozy / All Ages, All Colors etc. do little to tingle the "retail therapy" center in my brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadn't seen the swatches when I checked out her blog! OMG!! Those look AMAZING! Jade is the new Black, Suzi says Feng Shui and Hot & Spicy are going to be mine!!! miiinee!!! MIIINEEE!!! *evil laughter* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want

Jade is the new Black
Suzi says Feng Shui 
Lucky Lucky Lavender


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 4, 2009)

Scrangie posted swatches of China Glaze Up & Away: Scrangie: China Glaze Spring 2010 Up And Away Collection Preview!


I want almost this whole collection!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Scrangie posted swatches of China Glaze Up & Away: Scrangie: China Glaze Spring 2010 Up And Away Collection Preview!


I want almost this whole collection!_

 
I want everything except the pinks.  this collection is gorgeous!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2009)

I want all the pastels except for the peach one...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Scrangie posted swatches of China Glaze Up & Away: Scrangie: China Glaze Spring 2010 Up And Away Collection Preview!
_

 
I love the new swatches!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have totally confirmed my wishlist!


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 5, 2009)

Ladies, Christine from temptalia is also posting swatches!!! I feel the time is nearing and I can't keep to my seat!! Come on Up and Away, get released already!!!!

First the sneak peak photos:

Sneak Peek: China Glaze Up & Away Collection

Here's Four-Leaf Clover:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Four Leaf Clover Review, Photos, Swatches

Flyin' Away:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Flyin’ High Review, Photos, Swatches

And Something Sweet:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Something Sweet Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

I'm drooling for Four-Leaf Clover & Flyin' Away.. Really.. DROOLING!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Ladies, Christine from temptalia is also posting swatches!!! I feel the time is nearing and I can't keep to my seat!! *Come on Up and Away, get released already!!!!*

First the sneak peak photos:

Sneak Peek: China Glaze Up & Away Collection

Here's Four-Leaf Clover:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Four Leaf Clover Review, Photos, Swatches

Flyin' Away:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Flyin’ High Review, Photos, Swatches

And Something Sweet:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Something Sweet Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

*I'm drooling for Four-Leaf Clover & Flyin' Away.. Really.. DROOLING!!!!*_

 









 So do I!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!


----------



## Tavia (Dec 6, 2009)

My favorite colors from the China Glaze spring collection will be Re-Freshmint which is very similar with that gorgeous Jade shade by Chanel, Something Sweet - a lovely bright violet and Sugar High a nearly-neon candy pink. The look great on short and medium squared nails shape.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

See the whole China Glaze collection:

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Sugar High Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: High Hopes Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Four Leaf Clover Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Happy Go Lucky Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Lemon Fizz Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Peachykeen Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Re-Fresh Mint Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Heli-Yum Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Flyin’ High Review, Photos, Swatches

China Glaze Up & Away Collection: Grape Pop Nail Lacquer Review, Photos, Swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze...hotos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze...hotos-swatches


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

i just saw swatches on scrangie's page they look really bright and nice


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i just saw swatches on scrangie's page they look really bright and nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't this collection amazing?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

^ yes light but vivid! i love it!


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 7, 2009)

Ladies, good evening from Istanbul!! Tonight's lovely swatch is coming all the way from Sweden. The brilliant blog p'ssion has swatched the new OPI Hong Kong collection.. These look amazzzing and day by day I'm sold on EACH color of this collection! Look at those reds/oranges/pinks etc.!!! But man oh man look at the GREEN!!! Jade is the New Black will be my HG color!!! I can totally see it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway without further ado:

P'ssion  Blog Archive  OPI Hong Kong Swatches Del 1/2

You can translate the page into any language you'd like from the panel on the right side of the page. Also here are the pics from the Hong Kong collection preview in Sweden.. really those DAMN lucky swedes!!

P'ssion  Blog Archive  Pressvisning: OPI Hong Kong Collection

I don't know about you guys living outside of US but I think I'm gonna beg my BFF in New York to get me all the spring collections and just FEDEX them to me.. Otherwise I'm gonna get very pissy here


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*China Glaze - Up & Away* - Spring 2010, preview




*Flyin' High*, two coats (last coat thick)








*Four Leaf Clover*, two coats (last coat thick)






*

Grape Pop*, two coats








*Happy Go Lucky*, three coats








*Heli-Yum*, two coats








*High Hopes*, three coats







*
Lemon Fizz*, three coats








*Light As Air*, two coats







*
Peachy Keen*, three coats








*Re-Fresh Mint*, three coats








*Something Sweet*, three coats








*Sugar High*, two coats



_

 





 This collection amazing!

Thanks for your great swatches, Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can we order yet??


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2009)

My faves are Re-Fresh Mint and Light as Air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I want Grape Pop, Four Leaf Clover and Flyin' High for sure as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks Jeanette for you amazing swatches!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 11, 2009)

You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My backup wishlist is growing every day!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My backup wishlist is growing every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 11, 2009)

I want the whole Up & Away collection!!! & the blue glitter polish from Alice in Wonderland:] 

I'm loving the new spring collections right now, seems a lot better than last years.


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_I want the whole Up & Away collection!!! & the blue glitter polish from Alice in Wonderland:] 

I'm loving the new spring collections right now, seems a lot better than last years._

 





 The collections seem to be really excellent this year, even though I thoroughly loved every bit of last year's China Glaze collection. Something needs to be said about the quality of the China Glaze cremes that are coming with Up & Away, and the range of colors that are in OPI's Hong Kong collection (minus the usual red of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2009)

Swatches: China Glaze Wizard of Ooh-Ahz

China Glaze Wizard of Ooh-Ahz - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2009)

And OPI Hong Kong swatches: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OPI Hong Kong del 1 av 2 - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com

OPI Hong Kong del 2 av 2 - Lackoholic - daisybeauty.com

http://www.daisybeauty.com/web/lacko...ng-flaskbilder


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2009)

Susanne,thanks for the links!Those colors are to die for


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Susanne,thanks for the links!Those colors are to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I love Lucky Lucky Lavender, Jade is the new Black and Suzi Says Feng Shui!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are comparison swatches for China Glaze Up & Away:

China Glaze Up & Away Swatches, Review and Comparisons - Part 2 | All Lacquered Up

China Glaze Up & Away Swatches, Review & Comparisons - Part 1 | All Lacquered Up


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here are comparison swatches for China Glaze Up & Away:

China Glaze Up & Away Swatches, Review and Comparisons - Part 2 | All Lacquered Up

China Glaze Up & Away Swatches, Review & Comparisons - Part 1 | All Lacquered Up_

 
i think this collection is stunning! and i thought i could pass on the mint green colour but now i have seen it's very different to mint candy apple it is back on my list!


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm super excited for China Glaze Up & Away collection! The colors are so cute and I love creams.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2009)

More comparison pics:

China Glaze Up & Away Swatches, Review and Comparisons - Part 3 | All Lacquered Up


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 29, 2009)

Swatches of the Opi Alice in Wonderland collection.
Credit: All Lacquered Up

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2009/12/opi-alice-wonderland-collection-swatches-review.html

I added Mad as a Hatter to my list
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I does look alot like Lippmann's Happy Birthday polish (which I've been wanting).


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_Swatches of the Opi Alice in Wonderland collection.
Credit: All Lacquered Up

I added Mad as a Hatter to my list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I does look alot like Lippmann's Happy Birthday polish (which I've been wanting).
_

 
Oops here's the link:
OPI Alice In Wonderland Collection Swatches & Review for Spring 2010 | All Lacquered Up


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 29, 2009)

I def want Mad Hatter, that's the only one that's making my heart skip a beat


----------



## User67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the release date for the Hong Kong collection? I am dying for some of those colors!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Does anyone know the release date for the Hong Kong collection? I am dying for some of those colors!_

 
As far as I know March 1st 2010.


----------



## User67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_As far as I know March 1st 2010._

 
Just in time for my Birthday!!!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Jan 1, 2010)

I ordered Ruby Pumps and one of the blues, Dorothy something.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Does anyone know the release date for the Hong Kong collection? I am dying for some of those colors!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_As far as I know March 1st 2010._

 
well as far as I remember, the Hong Kong collection release date is January but Alice in Wonderland was is March. I could be wrong though :/

I'm excited about both collections


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_well as far as I remember, the Hong Kong collection release date is January but Alice in Wonderland was is March. I could be wrong though :/

I'm excited about both collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You mix it up! 
Transdesign will start to sell Alice in Wonderland on January 5th. Hong Kong in March


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2010)

More OPI Hong Kong swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P'ssion »Blog Archive» Hong Kong OPI Swatches Part 1 / 2

P'ssion  Blog Archive  OPI Hong Kong Swatches Del 2/2


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2010)

OPI's Hong Kong looks so pretty, but I can't wait to see comparison swatches for some of the China Glaze polishes.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 3, 2010)

P'ssion  Blog Archive  Pressvisning: OPI Hong Kong Collection


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2010)

meet me on the star ferry and jade is the new black for me! thanks for the links Susanne!


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OPI's Hong Kong looks so pretty, but I can't wait to see comparison swatches for some of the China Glaze polishes._

 
Here's some comparisons from All Lacquered up. I must confess I want at least 6 of the 12
China Glaze Up & Away Swatches, Review and Comparisons - Part 3 | All Lacquered Up
and there are links to Parts one and two!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 5, 2010)

OPI Alice in Wonderland Collection is now available at transdesign.com. I ordered both the glitters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait til they get here!


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 12, 2010)

Ladies,

Trans Design has the Up & Away collection available for order.

Just to let you know


----------



## sinergy (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought Absolutely Alice, Mad as a Hatter, and Thanks so muchness from the OPI Alice collection. i love all of them!!! The glitters are chunky of course but the finish after even just two coats is so beautiful im not kidding, i cant stop staring at my nails (absolutely alice over OPI base coat) i dont think pics can do them justice, you really need to see them in person. the way the gold stands out in the alice polish is so fun. im very happy with thanks so muchness too, its smooth and creamy with just a hint of shimmer..off with her red didnt appeal to me as much, looked to orangey red for me. and mad as a hatter, well that is one bad mutha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just think its a great color. im very happy with these...now cant wait for the hong kong collection, jade is the new black is calling me!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

I just got my China Glaze Up & Away nailpolishes (thanks for your help, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)                These colours are AMAZING. It is the best n/p haul I have ever gotten - I am totally in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so in love that I have decided to get a pro manicure today ( I don't go there very often, but I should as my hands really suffer at work). With the manicure as a base the polishes will look even better!!


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Feb 1, 2010)

For the OPI Hong Kong collection, would you guys recommend Lucky Lucky Lavender or Panda-monium Pink? TIA.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *omgitzstephanie* 

 
_For the OPI Hong Kong collection, would you guys recommend Lucky Lucky Lavender or Panda-monium Pink? TIA._

 
I will pass both! I have Agent Lavender and Light As Air from China Glaze and love both.

Moreover I think Something Sweet from China Glaze is a good alternative for Panda-monium Pink.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 1, 2010)

Cannot wait for Hong Kong collection! I hope my Trade Secret will get in this Friday so I can treat myself on my b-day


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I've been searching for a nice dusty lavender pink nail polish. It's either between LLL, PP or an old OPI colour called Puerto Vallarta Violeta (from the Mexico Collection). Any suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I'm so excited for Suzi Says Feng Shui, Jade is the new Black and Hot & Spicy!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *omgitzstephanie* 

 
_Well I've been searching for a nice dusty lavender pink nail polish. It's either between LLL, PP or an old OPI colour called Puerto Vallarta Violeta (from the Mexico Collection). Any suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Oh and I'm so excited for Suzi Says Feng Shui, Jade is the new Black and Hot & Spicy!*_

 
These are the three I want from this collection!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 6, 2010)

I picked up Suzi Says Feng shui and Jade is the New Black from my Trade Secret today! They are soooo gorgeous!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just bought Jade Is The New Black and Lucky Lucky Lavendar from enailsupply yesterday!Can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2010)

I could order Jade Is The New Black, Suzi Says Feng Shui and Hot & Spicy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2010)

Got quite a bit from the Up & Away Collection. I knew it was going to happen. I love a creme finish! I ended up with:
1. Light As Air
2. Lemon Fizz
3. Re-fresh Mint
4. Four Leaf Clover
5. Peachy Keen

I thought that the pastel colors would be too sheer and disappointing. Boy was I wrong. You get almost total opacity from one coat. I may be going back for more from this collection. I'm more than happy right now.


Also the 500 pt gift from Sephora is now 3 full sized Sephora by OPI polishes in the following colors:

1. Personal Shopper (rich vixen red)
2. I'm With Brad (shimmering wine over dark coffee)
3. Dear Diary (warm light pink)


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^ Enjoy!! China Glaze Up & Away is awesome! The Sephora by OPI sound great as well.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 8, 2010)

I picked up the Flyin High, Grape Pop and I really like them. So I will be going back for Heli-um and the pastels except for the peach and light yellow. I loves me some China Glaze.


----------



## Juxtapose (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I picked up the Flyin High, Grape Pop and I really like them. So I will be going back for Heli-um and the pastels except for the peach and light yellow. I loves me some China Glaze._

 
Those are the same ones I got! I think I have to go back for the pastels, too. I'd especially like the mini kit of 4 pastels that I saw on China Glaze's twitter. This collection is so beautiful!


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 9, 2010)

I really want to get Sugar High but it reminds me so of their Rich and Famous, which is my favorite summer pink ever, but I already have 2 bottles, do I need a 3rd with a name change


----------



## ruthless (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought ALL of the CG up up and away collection, they're all gorgeous. I have Grape pop on my toes it's opaque in two coats and shiny with no topcoat (no time last night) I give it a thumbs up. Ooh Ahz I'll take a pass on. Have 3 of the OPI hong kong on the way, jade, blue and panda pink. Everything else I can live without. Also have 2 glitters from the Alice collection coming


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Got quite a bit from the Up & Away Collection. I knew it was going to happen. I love a creme finish! I ended up with:
1. Light As Air
2. Lemon Fizz
3. Re-fresh Mint
4. Four Leaf Clover
5. Peachy Keen

I thought that the pastel colors would be too sheer and disappointing. Boy was I wrong. You get almost total opacity from one coat. I may be going back for more from this collection. I'm more than happy right now.


Also the 500 pt gift from Sephora is now 3 full sized Sephora by OPI polishes in the following colors:

1. Personal Shopper (rich vixen red)
2. I'm With Brad (shimmering wine over dark coffee)
3. Dear Diary (warm light pink)_

 


So I decide to clean out my nail polish collection. Seeing how I generally perfer a creme finish to all else I figured I would cull the lot of them. While rummaging around I found an old favorite China Glaze creme polish in V. This is almost an exact dupe for Peachy Keen. I like the fact that V is actually warmer than Peachy Keen. Seems a bit more orange. So Peachy Keen is going back to Ulta. They are both pretty shades but too similar to justify keeping both.



P.S. I just got Flying High yesterday


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I really want to get Sugar High but it reminds me so of their Rich and Famous, which is my favorite summer pink ever, but I already have 2 bottles, do I need a 3rd with a name change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Nope, I did pass because of Rich & Famous as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

i love the colours i got from up and away!

i got lemon fizz - i'm amazed that it doesn't look streaky. took 3 coats to even out but looks lovely! peachy keen - which will look even more fab after i have some fake tan on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heli-yum - which will be awesome in the summer months and also the really light pink colour which i plan on wearing tommorow!


----------

